# restaurer son imac (erreur 300)



## clbtdx (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour

J'ai récupérer un Imac qui marchais.
le probleme qu'il c'est que je dois le réintialiser à 0.
Donc aucun probleme

je met mon installation de logiciel.
Apres moults essaie, j'obtien une erreur

"default catch!, code=3000 at %srr0"

les cds ont été regravé ( apartir des miens )meme probleme

que dois je faire?


----------



## Invité (23 Janvier 2006)

As-tu mis dedans un disque supérieur à 8Go ?
Chez Apple ça cause de ça.


----------



## clbtdx (27 Janvier 2006)

non c'est 4 giga 
la j 'ai fais un formatage bas niveau

mais mes cds d'installation de mon i mac ne marche pas.
il demarre pas 
que faire?


----------

